# Metal Buildings



## Too Tall 2 (Aug 26, 2009)

Pre engineered steel buildings. Sizes 24x30x10 and up. 

Attached are photos of a 60x60x14 commercial building I am building on Blue Angel Parkway for David Tau @ Winged Wheel Garage. 

Humphreys Building Contracting, Inc
Fred Humphreys
850-777-1478
License # CBC1254107


----------



## Too Tall 2 (Aug 26, 2009)

Almost done...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

went by there a few times... looking good!


----------



## Tiggerpec (Jul 11, 2008)

Sir, 

Do you build in Okaloosa county? We are looking at building a garage at our place on Hwy 4 west of Baker. Maybe about 30x40 or 50. I know every build is different but could you give a very rough cost of a building that size. We would build a small area to stay in on the interior.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Too Tall 2 (Aug 26, 2009)

30x40 would probably be in the 25k-30k range
30x50 somewhere in the 30k-35k

just a rough estimate would include 4" concrete foundation
roof and wall insulation
1 roll up door
1 walk in door 
permit pulled

built on a level site with the pad being 5' larger than the building on each of the 4 sides


----------



## Too Tall 2 (Aug 26, 2009)

bump, call for a price on a new garage...850-777-1478 Fred Humphreys


----------



## Too Tall 2 (Aug 26, 2009)

New building just completed in Cantonment
50x60x14 with 20x60 lean to on one side


----------

